# Tradire o no?



## Non Registrato (18 Gennaio 2012)

Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


1) E' solo curiosità.
2) Incontrare una persona non è tradimento e non è reato.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?



leggendoti mi sono venute subito in mente le parole
"ogni lasciata è persa"
forse potresti dare una occhiata a quanto ha da offrirti questo vecchio bastone,
e se fosse meglio rispetto al giovane compagno?

se conosci fra cosa scegliere, puoi prendere la decisione migliore per te, ma così alla cieca è difficile.
sei stata abbastanza forte per reprimere i tuoi istinti, si vede che sei una compagna intelligente e hai una grande forza di volontà e carattere. però.. sicura che sia la strada giusta questa?

lasciatelo dire con sicnerità, appuntamento e un po' di sesso possono essere un ottimo svago, e magari questa cosa potrebbe portare a liete sorprese anche in futuro.

ora stai vivendo male, pensa a te stessa qualche volta, basta mettere davanti sempre gli altri, fai qualcosa per te.


----------



## Lostris (19 Gennaio 2012)

No.

Se quello che dici è vero sembra proprio non ne valga la pena.

Scopri che hai la possibilità di un incontro 'proibito' e la vaga ammirazione improvvisamente diventa intrigo.. come quando ti mettono lì la caramella e ti dicono che potresti mangiarla nonostante la dieta ipocalorica, e anche se non ne mangi mai, anche se non avevi mai sentito il bisogno di mangiarla, il fatto che ti sia stata offerta basta per tentarti, e magari cedere.
Capita che non sia nemmeno buona, pensa te.

Ma le conseguenze di un tradimento vanno al di là di qualche carie o rotolino. 
E non tutti hanno il metabolismo adatto ad assorbire senza troppe ripercussioni la/le tentazioni a cui cedono.

Insomma questo è solo un giochetto, e se davvero ami tantissimo il tuo compagno ed è quello giusto, mi sembra proprio che non valga la candela.


----------



## free (19 Gennaio 2012)

quoto, tieniti il tuo ragazzo che ami tantissimo


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


Comincia invece a domandarti cosa non va con il tuo ragazzo, perchè se hai di questi problemi che durano nel tempo,il problema sta nella tua situazione di coppia con il ragazzo.

Che si abbiano dei desideri dopo una lunga relazione, che sia da sposati o che sia da fidanzati, il risolverlo sta appunto nel riuscire ad inquadrare cosa non va in noi stessi e nel rapporto. Perchè noi tutti sempre, nella vita avremo di quegli episodi dove ti trovi attratto/a da un'altro/a, e fino a quando questo dura per breve periodo ritengo sia anche normale, non ritengo normale che questo desiderio resista nel tempo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Gennaio 2012)

Quoto Claudio, chiediti cosa non va col tuo ragazzo e soprattutto PARLATENE INSIEME!

e poi, consiglio spassionato: non fare nulla di cui potresti pentirti. Pensa come staresti se fosse il tuo ragazzo a scrivere/fare una roba del genere.

Questo ovviamente se pensi davvero che il tuo ragazzo sia quello giusto.

Perchè è bello dire di sì e lasciarsi andare, ma a volte dà molta più soddisfazione dire no, se si vuole costruire qualcosa di grande.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quoto Claudio, chiediti cosa non va col tuo ragazzo e soprattutto PARLATENE INSIEME!
> 
> e poi, consiglio spassionato: non fare nulla di cui potresti pentirti. Pensa come staresti se fosse il tuo ragazzo a scrivere/fare una roba del genere.
> 
> ...




Una frase dove ho volato con la fantasia dell'anima stessa.


----------



## Andy (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


Ehm... la butto lì: secondo me hai voglia di farci sesso.
Con una persona affascinante, che ti attira e ti ha fatto capire che ci sta.
E tu sei combattuta: hai la possibilità di farci sesso gratis. Infatti, il desiderio da dove nasce, se ami il tuo ragazzo? Dallo stimolo sessuale.

Lascia perdere se non è nelle tue corde, che poi stai male.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> Una frase dove ho volato con la fantasia dell'anima stessa.


Purtroppo spesso però si cade...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


Buonasera dal Grande Lothar....eta'tua e sua??


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso però si cade...


Sono già caduto eh! ma rialzato e fortificato.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera dal Grande Lothar....eta'tua e sua??


auahuahahuha ma va curcati!!   din don ... ...


----------



## Eliade (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' solo curiosità per la novità?


 Può essere, oppure può essere un sintomo di problemi col tuo ragazzo.


> non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


Non fare nulla. Per me, non ne varrebbe mai la pena, soprattutto se quest'uomo è sposato/impegnato.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> auahuahahuha ma va curcati!!  din don ... ...


Don Claudio....buona sera..non conosco il dialetto della tua splendia isola..che vuol dire??


----------



## Tubarao (19 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Don Claudio....buona sera..non conosco il dialetto della tua splendia isola..che vuol dire??



Vattene a dormì


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?



ahi ....ahi....ahi....
la domanda piu giusta è
Ma ne varrebbe il pene???
hahhahaha
Perche a meno che il tuo desiderio fortissimo non sia quello di approfondire questa ammirazione che hai per lui e cioè il suo impegni per la societa.....
hai ben altro desiderio no???


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Buonasera dal Grande Lothar*....eta'tua e sua??


topolini all'ascolto è qui per voi


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> topolini all'ascolto è qui per voi


Maestra insegna non hai ancora capito che è importante come ti relazioni con il grande Lothar...

perchè Lothar docet...

E lui magari c'è...e vede le cose come vanno...in Cornovaglia!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ahi ....ahi....ahi....
> la domanda piu giusta è
> Ma ne varrebbe il pene???
> hahhahaha
> ...


Dicono che la gnocca sia come la precendenza...
Nel dubbio darla sempre eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Se la dai a Lothar è tradimento...
Se la dai al conte è opera di pene!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maestra insegna non hai ancora capito che è importante come ti relazioni con il grande Lothar...
> 
> perchè Lothar docet...
> 
> E lui magari c'è...e vede le cose come vanno...in Cornovaglia!


parlami ancora di lui
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzz









pszzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz


----------



## Buscopann (19 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


Se non vuoi tradire non incontrarlo, perché poi difficilmente riuscirai a dire di no (a meno che lui rutti e scoreggi per tutta la serata e ti semplifichi le cose  ).
Siccome non ne sono così sicuro che riuscirai a dirgli di no ancora a lungo, vai in AMORE e SESSO come Franceschjina e ti diamo dei buoni consigli sul perizoma da scegliere 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> topolini all'ascolto è qui per voi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao lothar.

Qualcuno ha tradotto per me. ronf....


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Gennaio 2012)

Ho letto risposte disarmanti.... ogni lasciata e' persa, tradiscilo che magari fa bene alla coppia.... ma ragazzi voi la testa la usate o no??? Le tentazioni ci sono sempre, e si incontra sempre prima o poi una persona che ci fa un po' perdere la testa, ma e' assolutamente chiaro che non e' il tradimento la soluzione!!! poi capisco che tanti traditori giustificano, minimizzano. TRADIRE NO!!! Pensa a cosa potrebbe non andare in questo momento tra te e il tuo moroso, pensa a che bisogni hai tu che magari non vengono soddisfatti... quanto hai capito queste cose PARLA con il tuo moroso, cerca di "risolvere".


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera dal *Grande *Lothar....eta'tua e sua??


Se la suona e se la canta come se niente fosse!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho letto risposte disarmanti.... ogni lasciata e' persa, tradiscilo che magari fa bene alla coppia.... ma ragazzi voi la testa la usate o no??? Le tentazioni ci sono sempre, e si incontra sempre prima o poi una persona che ci fa un po' perdere la testa, ma e' assolutamente chiaro che non e' il tradimento la soluzione!!! poi capisco che tanti traditori giustificano, minimizzano. TRADIRE NO!!! Pensa a cosa potrebbe non andare in questo momento tra te e il tuo moroso, pensa a che bisogni hai tu che magari non vengono soddisfatti... quanto hai capito queste cose PARLA con il tuo moroso, cerca di "risolvere".


Innescando quel circolo vizioso dove darà sofferenza a chi sarà tradito nel futuro


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlami ancora di lui
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


lui ha 42 anni...io 28,
lui è intrigante non solo fisicamente (alto, possente)  ma ripeto io lo ammiravo anche precedentemente alle sue avanches per il suo impegno, la sua cultura, la sua testa...è la tipica persona che non può non suscitare curiosità ed oltretutto ha il fascino del potere!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Gennaio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se non vuoi tradire non incontrarlo, perché poi difficilmente riuscirai a dire di no (a meno che lui rutti e scoreggi per tutta la serata e ti semplifichi le cose  ).
> Siccome non ne sono così sicuro che riuscirai a dirgli di no ancora a lungo, vai in AMORE e SESSO come Franceschjina e ti diamo dei buoni consigli sul perizoma da scegliere
> 
> Buscopann


infatti so già che qualora lo incontrassi non credo riuscirei a tirarmi indietro! la cosa assurda è che ho sempre predicato contro il tradimento ed ora sento di dubitare della mia posizione al riguardo: è disarmante!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera dal Grande Lothar....eta'tua e sua??


lui 42...io 28


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Può essere, oppure può essere un sintomo di problemi col tuo ragazzo.
> Non fare nulla. Per me, non ne varrebbe mai la pena, soprattutto se quest'uomo è sposato/impegnato.


forse hai ragione...in fondo so che non ne vale la pena soprattutto per le conseguenze emotive che ne deriverebbero. Lui non è sposato è separato.. Ma mi viene in mente circa 10 volte al giorno!


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ha 42 anni...io 28,
> lui è intrigante non solo fisicamente (alto, possente)  ma ripeto io lo ammiravo anche precedentemente alle sue avanches per* il suo impegno, la sua cultura, la sua testa...*è la tipica persona che non può non suscitare curiosità ed oltretutto ha il fascino del potere!


Mi posso permettere solo di fare una considerazione?
A volte (*non sempre*, lo sottolineo prima che qualcuno mi scanni), una persona molto più grande, che è ben inserita, anche in contesti sociali importanti, che superficialmente si presenta come quella che hai descritto tu, è tutt'altra cosa.
Molte volte si lavora su se stessi proprio per carcare di presentare di se agli altri questo tipo di immagine, per avere successo. C'è chi fa *marketing *di se stesso.
Sebbene le qualità morali siano poche.
Io nell'università di persone così (ti parlo di professoroni) ne ho conosciute 3-4.
Dall'esterno sono dei. In realtà è tutta immagine. Poi magari scopri quello che è meraviglioso e vieni a sapere che in casa nemmeno si parla con la moglie...
Quando poi ci metti il fascino fisico.
Io mi chiedo: possibile che una persona di tal fatta, a quella età, guarda ad una di 28 anni, e non ha ancora una vita privata e intima sua che lo soddisfi?
Finora cosa ha fatto di buono in tal senso?
O la superficialità emerge in questa storia? La punta dell'iceberg?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Comincia invece a domandarti cosa non va con il tuo ragazzo, perchè se hai di questi problemi che durano nel tempo,il problema sta nella tua situazione di coppia con il ragazzo.
> 
> Che si abbiano dei desideri dopo una lunga relazione, che sia da sposati o che sia da fidanzati, il risolverlo sta appunto nel riuscire ad inquadrare cosa non va in noi stessi e nel rapporto. Perchè noi tutti sempre, nella vita avremo di quegli episodi dove ti trovi attratto/a da un'altro/a, e fino a quando questo dura per breve periodo ritengo sia anche normale, non ritengo normale che questo desiderio resista nel tempo.


il fatto è proprio quello, nulla non va con il mio ragazzo!
so benissimo che è un desiderio che potrei benissimo reprimere... il fatto è che ci penso e mi pongo dei "se"...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Mi posso permettere solo di fare una considerazione?
> A volte (*non sempre*, lo sottolineo prima che qualcuno mi scanni), una persona molto più grande, che è ben inserita, anche in contesti sociali importanti, che superficialmente si presenta come quella che hai descritto tu, è tutt'altra cosa.
> Molte volte si lavora su se stessi proprio per carcare di presentare di se agli altri questo tipo di immagine, per avere successo. C'è chi fa *marketing *di se stesso.
> Sebbene le qualità morali siano poche.
> ...


so per certo delle sue qualità morali, e penso anche di sapere il perchè non ha avuto una vita sentimentale facile...vive sotto scorta!


----------



## Andy (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so per certo delle sue qualità morali, e penso anche di sapere il perchè non ha avuto una vita sentimentale facile...*vive sotto scorta*!


Non ti fare abbindolare da certe scuse. Il mondo dello spettacolo, della politica e dei VIP dovrebbe insegnarlo.
Comunque, volevo solo fare una riflessione, per far sì che si guardi tutto a 360°.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ti fare abbindolare da certe scuse. Il mondo dello spettacolo, della politica e dei VIP dovrebbe insegnarlo.
> Comunque, volevo solo fare una riflessione, per far sì che si guardi tutto a 360°.


la tua osservazione è del tutto corretta e la condivido,  di certo non lo conosco bene quindi non posso sapere la vera persona che si cela dietro, me lo sono chiesta anch'io e sono giunta alla conclusione che lui semplicemente cerca di prendersi quello che vuole senza dietrologie e ci ha provato. Sta a me decidere se ne vale la pena o no...  Comunque non è nè un politico nè un vip nè uomo dello spettacolo...fa parte delle alte sfere delle forze dell'ordine ed è davvero da ammirare sotto vari profili...ma il punto naturalmente non è quello.


----------



## Eliade (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il fatto è proprio quello,* nulla non va con il mio ragazzo!*
> so benissimo che è un desiderio che potrei benissimo reprimere... il fatto è che ci penso e mi pongo dei "se"...


Non c'è nulla che non vada...ma forse non è abbastanza per te. Se ti poni dei "se", vuol dire che temi di perderti qualcosa, qualcosa che il tuo ragazzo non ti sta dando/facendo provare. 
Diverso sarebbe se questo intrigo te lo desse anche il tuo ragazzo, allora i se e i ma avrebbero un senso diverso...


Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse hai ragione...*in fondo so che non ne vale la pena soprattutto per le conseguenze emotive che ne deriverebbero.* Lui non è sposato è separato.. Ma mi viene in mente circa 10 volte al giorno!


Tutto dipende da quanto pensi di essere in grado di sopportare queste conseguenze.
L'andare contro il tradimento per posizione presa penso sia sbagliato, la fedeltà deve essere una scelta ponderata giornaliera. Capirai...dovessi mettere in crisi le mie decisioni di vita, ogni volto che trovo un uomo che mi affascina, starei fresce e non sono nemmeno impegnata al momento! :condom:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il fatto è proprio quello, nulla non va con il mio ragazzo!
> so benissimo che è un desiderio che potrei benissimo reprimere... il fatto è che ci penso e mi pongo dei "se"...


Il fidanzamento, serve appunto per conoscersi, se con il tuo ragazzo non va, diglielo, discutetene, ed eventualmente vi lasciate.
Dici che questo uomo di 42 anni è separato, allora nel momento in cui anche tu sei libera, puoi fare la tua scelta di conoscerlo.
 E nel frattempo visto che, hai parlato col tuo ragazzo, hai parlato con te stessa, hai parlato con l'uomo di 42 anni, che altro cerchi? a parere mio facendo quello che io ti ho suggerito, non commetti nessun errore di sorta.
Lo so lo so tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. Ma siamo soltanto noi a rendere complicato quello che complicato altro non è che la vita stessa.


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il fatto è proprio quello, nulla non va con il mio ragazzo!
> so benissimo che è un desiderio che potrei benissimo reprimere... il fatto è che ci penso e mi pongo dei "se"...


boh, oggi è lui che ti viene in mente, domani un altro, dopodomani un altro ancora. nei rapporti lunghi capita, sai. dipende da come vuoi ESSERE tu, puoi decidere di andare dietro alle emozioni, e allora lo farai diverse volte nel corso della vita, oppure decidere di fermarti e chiederti perchè provi delle emozioni così forti, quali bisogni tuoi  indicano e come potresti rispondere a questi bisogni (devi farlo, reprimere non serve) in un modo diverso, senza tradire. il periodo di fidanzamento forse serve anche a questo, a capire come siamo noi stessi oltre che come è il nostro fidanzato.
poi stai anche attenta a non farti abbindolare perchè alla mia età (42 pure io) fare i fantastici con i più giovani non è tanto difficile.


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2012)

e comunque no, non tradirlo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> boh, oggi è lui che ti viene in mente, domani un altro, dopodomani un altro ancora. nei rapporti lunghi capita, sai. dipende da come vuoi ESSERE tu, puoi decidere di andare dietro alle emozioni, e allora lo farai diverse volte nel corso della vita, oppure decidere di fermarti e chiederti perchè provi delle emozioni così forti, quali bisogni tuoi  indicano e come potresti rispondere a questi bisogni (devi farlo, reprimere non serve) in un modo diverso, senza tradire. il periodo di fidanzamento forse serve anche a questo, a capire come siamo noi stessi oltre che come è il nostro fidanzato.
> poi stai anche attenta a non farti abbindolare perchè alla mia età (42 pure io) fare i fantastici con i più giovani non è tanto difficile.



 Se mi permetti vorrei sottolineare questa frase, per renderla ancora più forte, è di una semplicità quasi disarmante per un 40enne sapersi prendere gioco di una 20enne.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> [/COLOR] Se mi permetti vorrei sottolineare questa frase, per renderla ancora più forte, è di una semplicità quasi disarmante per un 40enne sapersi prendere gioco di una 20enne.


Non è altrettanto facile per un 50enne sapersi prendere gioco di una 30enne :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> boh, oggi è lui che ti viene in mente, domani un altro, dopodomani un altro ancora. nei rapporti lunghi capita, sai. dipende da come vuoi ESSERE tu, puoi decidere di andare dietro alle emozioni, e allora lo farai diverse volte nel corso della vita, oppure decidere di fermarti e chiederti perchè provi delle emozioni così forti, quali bisogni tuoi  indicano e come potresti rispondere a questi bisogni (devi farlo, reprimere non serve) in un modo diverso, senza tradire. il periodo di fidanzamento forse serve anche a questo, a capire come siamo noi stessi oltre che come è il nostro fidanzato.
> poi stai anche attenta a non farti abbindolare perchè alla mia età (42 pure io) fare i fantastici con i più giovani non è tanto difficile.


non è così...forse non mi sn spiegata bene ma davvero io non ho nessuna mancanza con il mio ragazzo che amo tantissimo, è solo un'evento che mi è capitato e che non mi aspettavo; naturalmente non vengo attratta ogni giorno da uomini diversi! se è successo con quell'uomo è perchè a prescindere da un trasporto fisico che non c'era precedentemente (non ci pensavo nemmeno, era talmente impossibile da non essere nemmeno pensabile) c'era una profonda stima! 
P.S: io ancora non l'ho incontrato dopo la sua dichiarazione e non posso dire di provare emozioni così forti da impazzire...so solo che ci penso e mi pongo semplicemente un se... io non ho mai tradito e non vorrei nemmeno farlo ma mi chiedo : e se lo facessi, se lo incontrassi, se lo guardassi negli occhi..magari riuscirei a capire meglio me stessa.  alla fine è una situazione nuova e dal nuovo c'è sempre da imparare...meglio un rimorso o un rimpianto? questi sono i miei interrogativi..


----------



## Andy (22 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è così...forse non mi sn spiegata bene ma davvero io non ho nessuna mancanza con il mio ragazzo che amo tantissimo, è solo un'evento che mi è capitato e che non mi aspettavo; naturalmente non vengo attratta ogni giorno da uomini diversi! se è successo con quell'uomo è perchè a prescindere da un trasporto fisico che non c'era precedentemente (non ci pensavo nemmeno, era talmente impossibile da non essere nemmeno pensabile) c'era una profonda stima!
> P.S: io ancora non l'ho incontrato dopo la sua dichiarazione e non posso dire di provare emozioni così forti da impazzire...so solo che ci penso e mi pongo semplicemente un se... io non ho mai tradito e non vorrei nemmeno farlo ma mi chiedo : e se lo facessi, se lo incontrassi, se lo guardassi negli occhi..magari riuscirei a capire meglio me stessa.  alla fine è una situazione nuova e dal nuovo c'è sempre da imparare...meglio un rimorso o un rimpianto? questi sono i miei interrogativi..


Se commetti del male poi ci sarà il rimorso.
Se pensi dopo di avere fatto una scelta sbagliata ci sarà il rimpianto.
Il rimorso lo avresti di sicuro, ma il rimpianto lo saprai solo dopo.
Testa o croce?
O è meglio usare la monetina per prendersi una bibita al distributore?


----------



## oceansize (22 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è così...forse non mi sn spiegata bene ma davvero io non ho nessuna mancanza con il mio ragazzo che amo tantissimo, è solo un'evento che mi è capitato e che non mi aspettavo; naturalmente non vengo attratta ogni giorno da uomini diversi! se è successo con quell'uomo è perchè a prescindere da un trasporto fisico che non c'era precedentemente (non ci pensavo nemmeno, era talmente impossibile da non essere nemmeno pensabile) c'era una profonda stima!
> P.S: io ancora non l'ho incontrato dopo la sua dichiarazione e non posso dire di provare emozioni così forti da impazzire...so solo che ci penso e mi pongo semplicemente un se... io non ho mai tradito e non vorrei nemmeno farlo ma mi chiedo : e se lo facessi, se lo incontrassi, se lo guardassi negli occhi..magari riuscirei a capire meglio me stessa.  alla fine è una situazione nuova e dal nuovo c'è sempre da imparare...meglio un rimorso o un rimpianto? questi sono i miei interrogativi..


balle


----------



## JON (22 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è così...forse non mi sn spiegata bene ma davvero io non ho nessuna mancanza con il mio ragazzo che amo tantissimo, è solo un'evento che mi è capitato e che non mi aspettavo; naturalmente non vengo attratta ogni giorno da uomini diversi! se è successo con quell'uomo è perchè a prescindere da un trasporto fisico che non c'era precedentemente (non ci pensavo nemmeno, era talmente impossibile da non essere nemmeno pensabile) c'era una profonda stima!
> P.S: io ancora non l'ho incontrato dopo la sua dichiarazione e non posso dire di provare emozioni così forti da impazzire...so solo che ci penso e mi pongo semplicemente un se... io non ho mai tradito e non vorrei nemmeno farlo ma mi chiedo : e se lo facessi, se lo incontrassi, se lo guardassi negli occhi..magari riuscirei a capire meglio me stessa.  alla fine è una situazione nuova e dal nuovo c'è sempre da imparare...meglio un rimorso o un rimpianto? questi sono i miei interrogativi..


O forse non hai avuto altre occasioni, cosi evidenti ed esplicite, che hanno risvergliato in te interesse e curiosità come è successo con quest'uomo.

Probabilmente sei un tipo che non se la cerca, ma, come tutti, non sei immune a certi stimoli. Quella dichiarazione è stata più che altro un catalizzatore che al momento ha scatenato i tuoi pensieri e fantasie.

Non devi fartene un problema fin quando tutto questo resta dentro di te, sono fantasie.
Ma tu, che non hai mai tradito, non puoi sapere con precisione cosa scateni questo nuovo interesse. Cosi attribuisci molta importanza alla stima che avevi per quest'uomo primi di oggi, mentre dici anche che fisicamente non lo avresti mai considerato.

Vedi, la risposta dopotutto si trova tra quelloo che scrivi. Non siamo mai troppo inconsapevoli, a volte non sappiamo leggere minimamente i nostri comportamenti e pensieri. Dici che senti che potresti conoscere meglio te stessa ed è vero, c'è questa possibilità.

Intanto questo avvicinamento, questa novità, ha già scatenato in te dubbi e domande tese alla comprensione di questa tua nuova condizione. Non traslare le cause di tutto ciò su di lui, ora lui ti attrae solo sessualmente il resto è solo nella tua testa. Non può essere diversamente nella tua storia.

Quindi ai tuoi "se" ne va aggiunto solo un altro: "e se mi perdessi"?
Devi avere le idee molto chiare, è solo un uomo molto più grande di te che ha suscitato in te un interesse non legato a lui, ma legato alla tua curiosità ed inesperienza.

A spanne direi che non può darti molto di quello che tu ora immagini e sogni se non sensazioni sessuali sicuramente nuove.
Soddisfacenti? Deludenti? Chissà, è vero, non puoi saperlo.


----------



## Eliade (22 Gennaio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> balle


Quoto.


----------



## passante (22 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è così...forse non mi sn spiegata bene ma davvero io non ho nessuna mancanza con il mio ragazzo che amo tantissimo, è solo un'evento che mi è capitato e che non mi aspettavo; naturalmente non vengo attratta ogni giorno da uomini diversi! se è successo con quell'uomo è perchè a prescindere da un trasporto fisico che non c'era precedentemente (non ci pensavo nemmeno, era talmente impossibile da non essere nemmeno pensabile) c'era una profonda stima!
> P.S: io ancora non l'ho incontrato dopo la sua dichiarazione e non posso dire di provare emozioni così forti da impazzire...so solo che ci penso e mi pongo semplicemente un se... io non ho mai tradito e non vorrei nemmeno farlo ma mi chiedo : e se lo facessi, se lo incontrassi, se lo guardassi negli occhi..magari riuscirei a capire meglio me stessa. alla fine è una situazione nuova e dal nuovo c'è sempre da imparare...meglio un rimorso o un rimpianto? questi sono i miei interrogativi..


no no, sono io che non mi sono spiegato (o forse in questo momento non troviamo una lunghezza d'onda comune per comprenderci). penso che sia nella natura umana provare attrazione (fisica, mentale, ecc.) per un altro/a. penso che periodicamente capiti. magari per te è la primissima volta, ma probabilmente ti accadrà ancora. ti credo quando dici che ami il tuo ragazzo e che non c'è niente che ti manchi nel rapporto con lui (anche per me è stato così) ma forse dentro di te c'è comunque qualche bisogno che parla attraverso questo innamoramento. vado a caso: il bisogno di essere "scelta", il bisogno di essere protetta, il bisogno di essere guidata, il bisogno di uscire dai binari di una strada prevedibile... butto lì a caso, ovviamente. forse c'è un modo per riempire questi bisogni (allmeno uno ci sarà, se no non ci si trova in queste situazioni) senza tradire il tuo fidanzato. per quello che conta, io ho scelto di non tradire e non ho nessun rimpianto, anzi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non è altrettanto facile per un 50enne sapersi prendere gioco di una 30enne :rotfl:


Grrr io non ho 50 anni aòò  e poi sono bello affascinante stupendo... ho solo qualche difettino, un po di gobba, artrosi di tutti i tipi ed anche qualcuna che ancora devono inventare, naso storto gambe da cowboy ed il culetto che piace così tanto alle donne, mi manca del tutto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è così...forse non mi sn spiegata bene ma davvero io non ho nessuna mancanza con il mio ragazzo che amo tantissimo, è solo un'evento che mi è capitato e che non mi aspettavo; naturalmente non vengo attratta ogni giorno da uomini diversi! se è successo con quell'uomo è perchè a prescindere da un trasporto fisico che non c'era precedentemente (non ci pensavo nemmeno, era talmente impossibile da non essere nemmeno pensabile) c'era una profonda stima!
> P.S: io ancora non l'ho incontrato dopo la sua dichiarazione e non posso dire di provare emozioni così forti da impazzire...so solo che ci penso e mi pongo semplicemente un se... io non ho mai tradito e non vorrei nemmeno farlo ma mi chiedo : e se lo facessi, se lo incontrassi, se lo guardassi negli occhi..magari riuscirei a capire meglio me stessa. alla fine è una situazione nuova e dal nuovo c'è sempre da imparare...meglio un rimorso o un rimpianto? questi sono i miei interrogativi..


Ciao. Io ho questa impressione: un uomo che tu non pensavi si potesse interessare a te (non è tuo coetaneo, ti ha notata tra tante, ecc...) ti ha sorpreso con il suo interesse. E adesso ne sei compiaciuta, normale. E ne sei pure incuriosita, chissà perchè ha notato proprio te, chissà quali pensieri originali gli hai ispirato, chissà cosa è disposto a fare per te quell'uomo che credevi fosse così distante. Beh... ehm... magari niente di originale, eh? E' un uomo, tu sei una donna, gli piaci, secondo me è pure probabile che sappia perfettamente che effetto hanno avuto le sue parole su di te perchè... magari ha esperienza eh? Guarda che non voglio sminuire l'attrazione che lui prova per te o dire che lui è un porco che ha fatto lo stesso giochetto già decine di volte(anche se questa potrebbe essere una possibilità), voglio solo dirti... non mitizzare, eh? E' solo un maschio adulto fatto di carne, magari poi ci resti male, con l'impressione di avere fatto solo una cazzata, ti cade il mito e ti senti un po' pirlotta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è così...forse non mi sn spiegata bene ma davvero io non ho nessuna mancanza con il mio ragazzo che amo tantissimo, è solo un'evento che mi è capitato e che non mi aspettavo; naturalmente non vengo attratta ogni giorno da uomini diversi! se è successo con quell'uomo è perchè a prescindere da un trasporto fisico che non c'era precedentemente (non ci pensavo nemmeno, era talmente impossibile da non essere nemmeno pensabile) c'era una profonda stima!
> P.S: io ancora non l'ho incontrato dopo la sua dichiarazione e non posso dire di provare emozioni così forti da impazzire...so solo che ci penso e mi pongo semplicemente un se... io non ho mai tradito e non vorrei nemmeno farlo ma mi chiedo : e se lo facessi, se lo incontrassi, se lo guardassi negli occhi..magari riuscirei a capire meglio me stessa.  alla fine è una situazione nuova e dal nuovo c'è sempre da imparare..*.meglio un rimorso o un rimpianto?* questi sono i miei interrogativi..


Già il porsi questa domanda implica che per te si profila un rimpianto.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui 42...io 28



be'...e'dove il problema???la mia amante e'tua coetanea...ma io ne ho 12 in piu del tuo lui,,e stiamo benissimo...ahahahhaha.....non dare retta a i soloni del sito,tutt'invidia...vorrebbero ma non possono..Vai da lui ragazza..ha la benedizione dell'Eccelso.........


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'...e'dove il problema???la mia amante e'tua coetanea...ma io ne ho 12 in piu del tuo lui,,e stiamo benissimo...ahahahhaha.....non dare retta a i soloni del sito,tutt'invidia...vorrebbero ma non possono..Vai da lui ragazza..*ha la benedizione dell'Eccelso..*.......


ogni giorno si aumenta i gradi..tra un po' si firmerà Papa:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ogni giorno si aumenta i gradi..tra un po' si firmerà Papa:mrgreen:


non farmi ridere.....io sono un diavolo,non posso fare il Papa......


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non farmi ridere.....io sono un diavolo,non posso fare il Papa......


Ciao diavolo!! tra i pochi che nonostante sappia bene che, quello che dice verrà criticato, ha i cosiddetti, per scriverli.


----------



## JON (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non farmi ridere.....io sono un diavolo,non posso fare il Papa......


Di questi tempi i diavolacci possono permettersi di fare tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'...e'dove il problema???la mia amante e'tua coetanea...ma io ne ho 12 in piu del tuo lui,,e stiamo benissimo...ahahahhaha.....non dare retta a i soloni del sito,tutt'invidia...vorrebbero ma non possono..Vai da lui ragazza..ha la benedizione dell'Eccelso.........


Sua eccellenza....

Però hai ragione su una cosa...
Secondo me...molti vorrebbero ma non hanno il coraggio di fare il salto tremendo...nel regno del peccato...
Sanno che poi non si può tornare indietro...

C'è sempre il rischio di innamorarsi eh?
E poi si sta da bestie...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Di questi tempi i diavolacci possono permettersi di fare tutto.


quasi...ieri mi e'andata comunque grassa...mbt..sono a 300mt da casa..curva a dx che conosco a memoria.so che e'viscida per l'inquinamento e l'umidita',la prendo a 5 km l'ora,,,macche'volo sull'asfalto come un mona...pero'da bra


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sua eccellenza....
> 
> Però hai ragione su una cosa...
> Secondo me...molti vorrebbero ma non hanno il coraggio di fare il salto tremendo...nel regno del peccato...
> ...


 Ciao Conte Ciao Claudio..........ma ho una teoria bischera e patacca.......se tu cerchi un altra  donna,perche'della tua non ne puoi piu',allora che corri il rischio di innamorarti della nuova....viceversa no.

Conte io con mia moglie filo abbastanza bene.ne facciamo ancora tante,,,vorra' ben dire qualcosa??che ne dici???


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quasi...ieri mi e'andata comunque grassa...mbt..sono a 300mt da casa..curva a dx che conosco a memoria.so che e'viscida per l'inquinamento e l'umidita',la prendo a 5 km l'ora,,,macche'volo sull'asfalto come un mona...pero'da bra


Lothar mi sembri un po' troppo distratto ultimamente, stai attento


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte Ciao Claudio..........ma ho una teoria bischera e patacca.......se tu cerchi un altra  donna,perche'della tua non ne puoi piu',allora che corri il rischio di innamorarti della nuova....viceversa no.
> 
> Conte io con mia moglie filo abbastanza bene.ne facciamo ancora tante,,,vorra' ben dire qualcosa??che ne dici???


Il maleficio....
Tu mi ricordi molto Omen...quando parla delle donne...
Poi suona il cellulare ed è la moglie...no?

Ne fate ancora tante?
Semplice...
Vi piace ciulare no?

Poi io l'ho capita la tipa eh?
Se le dici di no?
Lei ti dice...benissimo caro...mi hai detto di no? Ok...ora esco...e non sai chi posso incontrare...

Potrei incontrare il tuo amico contastro che....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## passante (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'...e'dove il problema???la mia amante e'tua coetanea...ma io ne ho 12 in piu del tuo lui,,e stiamo benissimo...ahahahhaha.....non dare retta a i soloni del sito,tutt'invidia...vorrebbero ma non possono..Vai da lui ragazza..*ha la benedizione dell'Eccelso.........*


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chissà perchè ha notato proprio te, chissà quali pensieri originali gli hai ispirato, chissà cosa è disposto a fare per te quell'uomo che credevi fosse così distante


E' proprio quello che mi incuriosisce...vi farò sapere sabato quando lo incontrerò ad un convegno!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' proprio quello che mi incuriosisce...vi farò sapere sabato quando lo incontrerò ad un convegno!


Cara... io ho paura che... ma sono vecchia, disincantata... bon, aspetto sabato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Grrr io non ho 50 anni aòò  e poi sono bello affascinante stupendo... ho solo qualche difettino, un po di gobba, artrosi di tutti i tipi ed anche qualcuna che ancora devono inventare, naso storto gambe da cowboy ed il culetto che piace così tanto alle donne, mi manca del tutto!


Intendevo dire che 20 anni di differenza non sono sufficienti. Una 30enne non si fa più inculare, e una ventenne per un 50enne è quasi off limits ... comincia sperare nuovamente a 60 anni (nonno).


----------



## JON (23 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quasi...ieri mi e'andata comunque grassa...mbt..sono a 300mt da casa..curva a dx che conosco a memoria.so che e'viscida per l'inquinamento e l'umidita',la prendo a 5 km l'ora,,,macche'volo sull'asfalto come un mona...pero'da bra


Vabbè...sei un diavolaccio anzianotto. Certe cose lasciale fare a chi c'ha il fisico.


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara... io ho paura che... ma sono vecchia, disincantata... bon, aspetto sabato


Quoto, ma non sul vecchia....
Chissà perché anche lei ha preso la parte del messaggio che le faceva più comodo, decontestualizzandolo a piacere..


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, ma non sul vecchia....
> Chissà perché anche lei ha preso la parte del messaggio che le faceva più comodo, decontestualizzandolo a piacere..


problemi di comunicazione...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara... io ho paura che... ma sono vecchia, disincantata... bon, aspetto sabato



è solo un convegno ;-) non farò nulla di insensato, sono solo curiosa di guardarlo negli occhi!


----------



## Lostris (24 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, ma non sul vecchia....
> Chissà perché anche lei ha preso la parte del messaggio che le faceva più comodo, decontestualizzandolo a piacere..


Eh.. chissà... Apprendimento selettivo.
Si capiscono e colpiscono più facilmente i concetti  che sono allineati già al proprio pensiero.
In fondo è una forma di risparmio energetico. Come il pregiudizio e le generalizzazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh.. chissà... Apprendimento selettivo.
> Si capiscono e colpiscono più facilmente i concetti  che sono allineati già al proprio pensiero.
> In fondo è una forma di risparmio energetico. Come il pregiudizio e le generalizzazioni.


Ma....ti...droghi?
Sei criptica


----------



## Sole (24 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh.. chissà... Apprendimento selettivo.
> Si capiscono e colpiscono più facilmente i concetti che sono allineati già al proprio pensiero.
> In fondo è una forma di risparmio energetico. Come il pregiudizio e le generalizzazioni.


Ottima osservazione


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh.. chissà... Apprendimento selettivo.
> Si capiscono e colpiscono più facilmente i concetti  che sono allineati già al proprio pensiero.
> In fondo è una forma di risparmio energetico. Come il pregiudizio e le generalizzazioni.


Anche la paraculaggine rientra in questo concetto? :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ottima osservazione





Eliade ha detto:


> Anche la paraculaggine rientra in questo concetto? :carneval:


Quella è peggio, perchè pure consapevole... :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostris (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma....ti...droghi?
> Sei criptica


Ahahahah...
già......


----------



## Daniele (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so per certo delle sue qualità morali, e penso anche di sapere il perchè non ha avuto una vita sentimentale facile...vive sotto scorta!


Cara, con quello che ha chiesto a te ha evidenziato di NON AVERE qualità morali superiori alla norma, e probabilmente non ha una sua vita sentimentale non per colpa della scorta, ma per colpa del suo essere un profondissimo ipocrita, che si fa bello vendendo bene la sua cultura, che potrebbe non essere così eccelsa come la descrivi tu, ma solo fittizia, il marketing è fenomenale, in questo ho visto dei venditori della mia azienda vendere delle schifezze come se fossero oro, il meglio è saper far credere questo sempre, anche dopo.
Io vivo invece conoscio di quello che sono, moralmente valgo molto e quindi so che non vorrei mettere una ragazza in un dubbio come lui tuo quindi valuta bene davvero chi sia questo uomo qui.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

*post convegno*

Sono appena tornata dal convegno di cui  vi avevo parlato...ho voluto subito scrivere qui per sfogare un pò quello che sento in questo momento.
A me quell'uomo piace tantissimo... mi sconvolge completamente e non ha fatto nulla a parte lanciare qualche sguardo timido, non ci siamo nemmeno stretti la mano ...nulla ma quel nulla che fa nascere la voglia di qualcosa... So che posso sbagliare e non voglio ma non posso nascondere a me stessa che quest'uomo mi piace e mi provoca confusione ed impaccio.

Rispondo a Daniele: lui non ha fatto nulla di male ci ha solo provato non sapendo se io fossi impegnata e quando l'ha saputo mi ha semplicemente detto che non mi avrebbe più importunato...adesso sono io che ci sto pensando e so per certo che lui non farà più nulla nei miei confronti e dipende solo da me...sono io l'unica che sta sbagliando per il solo fatto che ci sto pensando.

Cavoli che faccio?


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rispondo a Daniele: lui non ha fatto nulla di male ci ha solo provato non sapendo se io fossi impegnata* e quando l'ha saputo mi ha semplicemente detto che non mi avrebbe più importunato...adesso sono io che ci sto pensando e so per certo che lui non farà più nulla nei miei confronti e dipende solo da me...*sono io l'unica che sta sbagliando per il solo fatto che ci sto pensando.
> 
> Cavoli che faccio?



Datti una regolata.
Sei rimasta solo tu tra i tre che vuoi soddisfare gli istinti primitivi. Hai detto che lui si tira fuori, poi sei impegnata.
Quella che freme sei solo tu.
Datti una calmata.
Che anche io farei sesso con 9 donne su 10...


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono appena tornata dal convegno di cui  vi avevo parlato...ho voluto subito scrivere qui per sfogare un pò quello che sento in questo momento.
> A me quell'uomo piace tantissimo... mi sconvolge completamente e non ha fatto nulla a parte lanciare qualche sguardo timido, non ci siamo nemmeno stretti la mano ...nulla ma quel nulla che fa nascere la voglia di qualcosa... So che posso sbagliare e non voglio ma non posso nascondere a me stessa che quest'uomo mi piace e mi provoca confusione ed impaccio.
> 
> Rispondo a Daniele: lui non ha fatto nulla di male ci ha solo provato non sapendo se io fossi impegnata e quando l'ha saputo mi ha semplicemente detto che non mi avrebbe più importunato...adesso sono io che ci sto pensando e so per certo che lui non farà più nulla nei miei confronti e dipende solo da me...sono io l'unica che sta sbagliando per il solo fatto che ci sto pensando.
> ...


E in tutto questo quindi...non ti viene nemmeno in mente che forse in te non abbia trovato nulla di speciale? Che magari eri solo una delle tante tipe appetibili? Ancora credi di non avere problemi col tuo ragazzo? Mah...poveraccio...

Cavoli che fai? Alla fine mi sa che hai già deciso....


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E in tutto questo quindi...non ti viene nemmeno in mente che forse in te non abbia trovato nulla di speciale? Che magari eri solo una delle tante tipe appetibili? Ancora credi di non avere problemi col tuo ragazzo? Mah...poveraccio...
> 
> Cavoli che fai? *Alla fine mi sa che hai già deciso....*


E non le fa onore...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

è proprio vero che siamo noi i migliori consiglieri di noi stessi....bravi a lanciare giudizi morali


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non ce la faccio a tenermela.
Mi sembri la tipica donna che vuole fare casini agli uomini.
Hai un ragazzo, e non ti fotte di cornificarlo.
Da quello che hai detto quest'uomo ha capito che sei impegnata, ti lascia stare, ma tu vorresti affondare. E magari questo sa che se ti scopa ed esce fuori passa pure per cazzone... e si rovina la piazza (sotto scorta? Beh, se è un qualcuno e passa per persona integra, non gli farebbe bella pubblicità... se esce poi una storia distorta da dietro: si è scopato la ragazzina, che ha conrnificato il compagno).
Invece starti al posto tuo no, eh?

Alla fine per cosa: provi il fremito quando lo vedi... bello...


----------



## Eliade.temp (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è proprio vero che siamo noi i migliori consiglieri di noi stessi....bravi a lanciare giudizi morali


Fortuna che ho posto delle domande io...XD


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Nulla, vuole solo la benedizione.
Ok, allora va, scopatelo.
Moralmente è meglio così?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

Fino a prova contraria non ho fatto nulla  ma questo a voi non interessa interessa a me ed alla mia coscienza...e non mi sembra affatto giusto che tu(Andy) lanci questi giudizi affrettati e pesanti.

Stavo solo cercando di affrontare un mio stato d'animo Virtualmente ma non ci sto a sentirmi dire certe cose che seppur virtuali mi fanno capire quanto si è superficiali (forse lo sono stata anch'io avendo scritto qui..).
Ma l'astio sottile lo lascio a voi a me non serve (ma quanto siete repressi)...buona serata!


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fino a prova contraria non ho fatto nulla  ma questo a voi non interessa interessa a me ed alla mia coscienza...e non mi sembra affatto giusto che tu(Andy) lanci questi giudizi affrettati e pesanti.
> 
> Stavo solo cercando di affrontare un mio stato d'animo Virtualmente ma non ci sto a sentirmi dire certe cose che seppur virtuali mi fanno capire quanto si è superficiali (forse lo sono stata anch'io avendo scritto qui..).
> Ma l'astio sottile lo lascio a voi a me non serve (ma quanto siete repressi)...buona serata!


Scusa, tu chiedi "che faccio?".
E dipingi questa situazione.

1-Non ce la faccio più, quello mi fa sbudellare.
2-Ho un ragazzo, ma non me ne frega nulla.
3-Quell'uomo, quando ho detto di essere impegnata, mi ha fatto capire che non ci sarà mai nulla.

Ora, risponditi da sola, allora...

La mia ex si è messa tra me e il mio datore di lavoro.

Poi si è data alla fuga... e io ho perso un lavoro.

Tu sei di tal fatta? Fin quando è bello vorrei, poi se va male... mi verranno i sensi di colpa?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusa, tu chiedi "che faccio?".
> E dipingi questa situazione.
> 
> 1-Non ce la faccio più, quello mi fa sbudellare.
> ...


1- io non ho detto che non ce la faccio più anzi ho detto che posso controllarmi ed inibire le sensazioni che provo.
2-io tengo tantissimo al mio ragazzo e proprio perchè me ne frega sto in confusione e mi fa stare male;
3- quell'uomo mi ha fatto capire che gli piaccio e che spetta a me la mossa se mi va;

e ti rispondo: tu filtri con la tua esperienza la mia situazione...il modo più sbagliato per dare consigli...mi spiace per quello che ti è capitato ma il comportamento umano è molteplice e ciascuno reagisce a modo suo e sente sensazioni diverse in base alle proprie esperienze....dopo ciò ti dico che sbagli a far trapelare tutto questo astio e questo dovrebbe far riflettere e preoccupare te.
Mi spiace davvero per te ma io qui cercavo solo un confronto senza giudizi di valore...anche perchè tali non possono essere dato che non ci conosciamo. Accetto i consigli ma quando poi sfociano nella mancanza di tatto e nell'offesa non mi va più bene.
Si può avere colpa nel provare sentimenti se sono dettati dall'istinto?


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque chiedi pure consiglio a me:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Datti una regolata.
> Sei rimasta solo tu tra i tre che vuoi soddisfare gli istinti primitivi. Hai detto che lui si tira fuori, poi sei impegnata.
> Quella che freme sei solo tu.
> Datti una calmata.
> Che anche io farei sesso con 9 donne su 10...


AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH...ma che avatar...AHAHAHAHAH
9 su 10?

Io sono così: due su dieci...
Il problema è che le altre otto le schiaccerei volentieri...

Capisci dove sta il tuo problema ti infogni con le nove sbagliate e ti perdi quella giusta!


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ti rispondo: *tu filtri con la tua esperienza la mia situazione...il modo più sbagliato per dare consigli...*




Non capisco:

-se uno non ha esperienze non può parlare
-se le ha, vede le cose distorte dalle sue sole esperienze...


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci dove sta il tuo problema ti infogni con le nove sbagliate e ti perdi quella giusta!


Proprio perchè sono troppo occupato a rovinarmi con le altre


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fino a prova contraria non ho fatto nulla  ma questo a voi non interessa interessa a me ed alla mia coscienza...e non mi sembra affatto giusto che tu(Andy) lanci questi giudizi affrettati e pesanti.
> 
> Stavo solo cercando di affrontare un mio stato d'animo Virtualmente ma non ci sto a sentirmi dire certe cose che seppur virtuali mi fanno capire quanto si è superficiali (forse lo sono stata anch'io avendo scritto qui..).
> Ma l'astio sottile lo lascio a voi a me non serve (ma quanto siete repressi)...buona serata!


Uffi dai aspettami...no?
Tu mi servi alla causa....no?
Dai casso...

Allora ok...
Tu desideri quest'uomo vediamo come va no?
Sfatiamo qualche luogo comune no?
Vediamo se lui ci sta...dato che ti ha detto che non vuole casini no?


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si può avere colpa nel provare sentimenti se sono dettati dall'istinto?



Ma io non voglio offendere.
Anche io sbrodolo verso donne che magari ci stanno.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4432
> Non capisco:
> 
> -se uno non ha esperienze non può parlare
> -se le ha, vede le cose distorte dalle sue sole esperienze...


sono vere entrambe...è semplice


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 1- io non ho detto che non ce la faccio più anzi ho detto che posso controllarmi ed inibire le sensazioni che provo.
> 2-io tengo tantissimo al mio ragazzo e proprio perchè me ne frega sto in confusione e mi fa stare male;
> 3- quell'uomo mi ha fatto capire che gli piaccio e che spetta a me la mossa se mi va;
> 
> ...


Ma ascoltami eh?
Ti sto parlando io l'anima nera numero 1 del forum...mente l'anima 2 il grande Lothar sarà in giro a diavolare eh?
Dai non irrrigidirti no?
Il bello di questo forum è che non è più una cosa monocolore eh?
Qua ognuno ha la sua personalità e la sua voce...
Fai finta di essere un orchestratore di una partitura per pianoforte...no?
Ogni voce che qui raccogli ha il suo timbro no?
Devi essere pronta a tutto eh?

Anche a sentirti dire...sei una lurida putana...

O non se ne fa nulla...

Non è MAI sbagliato provare dei sentimenti no?
Non si è colpevoli: essi sono moti spontanei dell'animo no?
Quello che si sostiene sia sbagliato nei confronti di una persona con cui si è legati sentimentalmente è fottere con un'altra per un puro capriccio no?

ma dato che hanno bandito le cinture di castità noi che possiamo farci?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4433
> Ma io non voglio offendere.
> Anche io sbrodolo verso donne che magari ci stanno.


Andy però dai a volte esageri...dai su...insomma oramai qui sei un accettato no?
Vedi se puoi ammorbidirti con le nuove leve eh?
Io non voglio che la gente se ne vada...e come vedi nonostante le porcate di Daniele Rossi è ritornata...

Andy capisci che uno degli elementi della politica del forum è che uno si senta motivato ad intervenire e a scrivere della sua situazione e non che si spaventi e se ne vada...dai Andy...

Sbagli a vedere in ogni donna quelle che ti hanno fatto del male eh?


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non lo faccio più



Scusa non registrato


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascoltami eh?
> Ti sto parlando io l'anima nera numero 1 del forum...mente l'anima 2 il grande Lothar sarà in giro a diavolare eh?
> Dai non irrrigidirti no?
> Il bello di questo forum è che non è più una cosa monocolore eh?
> ...



Ma frasi affermative no?
le offese però sono off limits per quanto mi riguarda..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma frasi affermative no?
> le offese però sono off limits per quanto mi riguarda..


Frasi affermative ok.
Troverai chi ti dice non farlo perchè è una cretinata.
Allora tu dici..che ne sai tu?
E ti si risponde ah io non ne so niente che non ho mai tradito in vita mia.

Solo dopo capirai se hai fatto una cagata o meno eh?
E se sia una cagata o meno dipende da tantissimi fattori...

Pensa solo se quest'uomo che ti affascina è solo una proiezione della tua testa?
Magari a letto è un cesso eh?

Il mio pensiero è...
Ok combinela e poi taci.
Ma non dopo averla condivisa con il tuo raga no?
Perchè non vai lì e gli dici...senti amore è da qua fin qua: mi sono incappricciato di un tizio cosa faccio?
Lui che cosa ti direbbe?


----------



## Andy (28 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Frasi affermative ok.
> Troverai chi ti dice non farlo perchè è una cretinata.
> Allora tu dici..che ne sai tu?
> E ti si risponde ah io non ne so niente che non ho mai tradito in vita mia.
> ...


Cioè, tu consiglieresti di parlarne con il ragazzo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Cioè, tu consiglieresti di parlarne con il ragazzo?


SI.
Non si dice coppia uguale condividere eh?
E non si dice
I vigliacchi all'ombra?

Cosa credi?
Vigliaccate ne ho subite anch'io sai?
E proprio dalle donne.

L'importante è che io non le abbia fatte no?


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 1- io non ho detto che non ce la faccio più anzi ho detto che posso controllarmi ed inibire le sensazioni che provo.
> 2-io tengo tantissimo al mio ragazzo e proprio perchè me ne frega sto in confusione e mi fa stare male;
> 3- quell'uomo mi ha fatto capire che gli piaccio e che spetta a me la mossa se mi va;


Io partirò dalla mia distorta esperienza per evidenziare gli errori nei tuoi 3 punti.

1- Hai mai lavorato con moltissimi soldi? Io che sono l'ultima ruota del carro del mio ufficio della mia azienda muovo circa 100000 Euro la settimana...non ti dico se avessi più esperienza. Ok, ci sono quei soldi, non sono tuoi, ma li puoi toccare, perchè non li predi e non li spendi? Perchè è sbagliato, perchè dopo dovrai pagare le conseguenze delle tue azioni e sai che non ne sarai capace. Adesso ti dico che tu non sarai capace di gestire un tradimento, ti sei fatta già troppe domande, si dimostra che non sei come Chiara che è l'unica capace di fare quello che tu vorresti fare, non ne hai la pasta e devi esserne consapevole. Vuoi controllarti? Basta non pensarci, è quello che si fa muovendo troppi soldi e pensando che in 3 settimane avresti una Ferrari.
2- Non tieni tanitssimo al tuo ragazzo, una ragazza che tiene normalmente tantissimo al suo ragazzo si dice "quello mi piace, ma amo il mio ragazzo e non potrei mai fargli questo!" Dubbio finito! Cosa credi, che alla mia ragazza non capitano delle opportunità? Lei prima di conoscere me conosceva moltissimi ragazzi e alcuni le spediscono un sms ancora adesso sperando di uscire con lei e fare un poco di ginnastica da letto, lei che fa? Mi mostrra ogni singolo messaggio e fa rispondere a me con un politico "Sono impegnata, non farti più sentire!", ma tu al tuo ragazzo non hai parlato, perchè hai paura della sua reazione e di rimanere sola, sapendo che il tizio sarebbe solo un giro in giostra.
3- No, tiu ha fatto capire che gli piaci, ma sapendo che sei impegnata si è tirato indietro non spetta a te nessuna mossa, non c'è mossa se non lasciare il tuo ragazzo e provarci con lui. Un uomo non gradirebbe di avere il rischio di avere il volto distrutto da un uomo che ha scoperto di essere tradito, e se questo uomo ha questa levatura morale che dici posso dirti che non vorrebbe fare in modo che finisca dentro un uomo che ha la colpa di avere te come ragazza, ok?

Hai 28 anni e ne dimostri 20, ti prego per il genere femminile, cresci bimba.


----------



## Eliade (29 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io partirò dalla mia distorta esperienza per evidenziare gli errori nei tuoi 3 punti.
> 
> 1- Hai mai lavorato con moltissimi soldi? Io che sono l'ultima ruota del carro del mio ufficio della mia azienda muovo circa 100000 Euro la settimana...non ti dico se avessi più esperienza. Ok, ci sono quei soldi, non sono tuoi, ma li puoi toccare, perchè non li predi e non li spendi? Perchè è sbagliato, perchè dopo dovrai pagare le conseguenze delle tue azioni e sai che non ne sarai capace. Adesso ti dico che tu non sarai capace di gestire un tradimento, ti sei fatta già troppe domande, si dimostra che non sei come Chiara che è l'unica capace di fare quello che tu vorresti fare, non ne hai la pasta e devi esserne consapevole. Vuoi controllarti? Basta non pensarci, è quello che si fa muovendo troppi soldi e pensando che in 3 settimane avresti una Ferrari.
> 2- Non tieni tanitssimo al tuo ragazzo, una ragazza che tiene normalmente tantissimo al suo ragazzo si dice "quello mi piace, ma amo il mio ragazzo e non potrei mai fargli questo!" Dubbio finito! Cosa credi, che alla mia ragazza non capitano delle opportunità? Lei prima di conoscere me conosceva moltissimi ragazzi e alcuni le spediscono un sms ancora adesso sperando di uscire con lei e fare un poco di ginnastica da letto, lei che fa? Mi mostrra ogni singolo messaggio e fa rispondere a me con un politico "Sono impegnata, non farti più sentire!", ma tu al tuo ragazzo non hai parlato, perchè hai paura della sua reazione e di rimanere sola, sapendo che il tizio sarebbe solo un giro in giostra.
> ...


In linea di massima...quoto! :up:


----------



## aristocat (29 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Non si dice coppia uguale condividere eh?
> E non si dice
> I vigliacchi all'ombra?
> ...


No, Conte, secondo me in alcuni casi è meglio tacere.


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In linea di massima...quoto! :up:


Grazie, a volte sono persino un poco dipolomatico, pensa non le ho detto che è una bagascia e che ha le lumache al cervello, a volte mi stupisco di me...mi sa che stia invecchiando un poco.
Admin, mi fai entrare un fake da maltrattare come Dio vuole? Cavoli non c'è una persona maltrattabile manco a volerlo, come posso essere l'utente cattivissimo me se non agisco, tra un poco diverrò San Daniele da suinolandia!!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, Conte, secondo me in alcuni casi è meglio tacere.


Ok ho capito...
Sono un temerario...no?
Ma nulla sappiamo di che tipo di rapporto abbia con il suo ragazzo eh?


----------



## Eliade (30 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grazie, a volte sono persino un poco dipolomatico, pensa non le ho detto che è una bagascia e che ha le lumache al cervello, a volte mi stupisco di me...mi sa che stia invecchiando un poco.
> Admin, mi fai entrare un fake da maltrattare come Dio vuole? Cavoli non c'è una persona maltrattabile manco a volerlo, come posso essere l'utente cattivissimo me se non agisco, tra un poco diverrò San Daniele da suinolandia!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?



che male fai poi se lo tradisci per provare una novità.....in fin dei conti hai una vita sola, vivi.


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che male fai poi se lo tradisci per provare una novità.....in fin dei conti hai una vita sola, vivi.


Io solitamente dico "hai una vita sola...pensa alla morte che puoi fare e rifletti!"
Cosa vuol dire? Di riflettere bene prima di fare del male al prossimo, perchè un giorno una persona che non ha gradito troppo potrebbe fartene molto, ma molto di più ed in versione non sistemabile.
Io inizierei a dire "USa il cervello e pensa, sei un essere umano, non dei provare una cosa per sapere, se no saresti un animale!"


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grazie, a volte sono persino un poco dipolomatico, pensa non le ho detto che è una bagascia e che ha le lumache al cervello, a volte mi stupisco di me...mi sa che stia invecchiando un poco.
> Admin, mi fai entrare un fake da maltrattare come Dio vuole? Cavoli non c'è una persona maltrattabile manco a volerlo, come posso essere l'utente cattivissimo me se non agisco, tra un poco diverrò San Daniele da suinolandia!!!



:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata da 6 anni ed amo tantissimo il mio ragazzo e so che è la persona giusta.
> Circa 2 mesi fa un'uomo molto più grande di me, che ammiravo per il suo impegno per società e per la sua professionalità mi ha lanciato dei segnali che mai mi sarei aspettata.
> è un uomo affascinante ed esplicitamente mi ha chiesto di incontrarlo...io ho rifiutato.
> La cosa assurda è che sono due mesi che penso a quest'uomo e mi intriga tantissimo...so che è sbagliato ma è un desiderio fortissimo anche se riesco a reprimerlo. E' solo curiosità per la novità? non so che rispondermi e non so che fare partendo dal presupposto che so già che è sbagliato ma, ne varrebbe la pena?


chissà che avrà deciso, alla fine


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> chissà che avrà deciso, alla fine


Mi chiedo la stessa cosa. Io dico che l'ha fatto. Voglio pensare positivo


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi chiedo la stessa cosa. Io dico che l'ha fatto. Voglio pensare positivo


monella


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> monella


Flap flap. (sbattimento ciglia)


----------



## oceansize (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Flap flap. (sbattimento ciglia)


sbatti sbatti tanto lui non ti si fila 
Scusa passante non ho resistito!


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> sbatti sbatti tanto lui non ti si fila
> Scusa passante non ho resistito!


uff, ma non lo faccio mica per sedurre! Era innocente! A voi uomini bisogna spiegare sempre tutto. Flap flap


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> uff, ma non lo faccio mica per sedurre! Era innocente! A voi uomini bisogna spiegare sempre tutto. Flap flap


 E anche alle donne! Malfidenti!


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> sbatti sbatti tanto lui non ti si fila
> Scusa passante non ho resistito!


ed è pur vero :up:


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> sbatti sbatti tanto lui non ti si fila
> Scusa passante non ho resistito!


Aggiungo che non ti si fila manco se metti in campo "l'artiglieria pesante"!

Ahuahauahuahauahauha
Scusa passante, manco io ho resistito! :*


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Aggiungo che non ti si fila manco se metti in campo "l'artiglieria pesante"!
> 
> Ahuahauahuahauahauha
> Scusa passante, manco io ho resistito! :*


Ma l'artiglieria pesante si usa solo nella vita reale dai!!!!


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma l'artiglieria pesante si usa solo nella vita reale dai!!!!


Anche se la usassi nella vita reale...non farebbe effetto! 
Ahahahhahahahahahahahaha

Che poi che intendi con l'artiglieria pesante?


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Anche se la usassi nella vita reale...non farebbe effetto!
> Ahahahhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Che poi che intendi con l'artiglieria pesante?


Ma si dai...ok...non ha importanza. sarei ridotta male se dovessi farfalleggiare con un nik e un monitor. O preoccuparmi di cosa potrebbe fare effetto a qualcuno che non so nemmeno chi sia!!!
Cioè...non ci perdo il sonno !

L'artiglieria pesante non è uguale per tutti. Bisogna capire quale è il punto debole dell'altro o altra.
Non tutti si seducono allo stesso modo no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si dai...ok...non ha importanza. sarei ridotta male se dovessi farfalleggiare con un nik e un monitor. O preoccuparmi di cosa potrebbe fare effetto a qualcuno che non so nemmeno chi sia!!!
> Cioè...non ci perdo il sonno !
> 
> L'artiglieria pesante non è uguale per tutti. Bisogna capire quale è il punto debole dell'altro o altra.
> Non tutti si seducono allo stesso modo no?


Beh ehm...ti stanno coglionando..noi tutti qui sappiamo che passante è uomo si...ma gli piacciono gli uomini...quindi magari sai...se pur di sedurlo.....
Si vero comunque...non tutti si seducono allo stesso modo no?
Prendiamo un nick a caso...Minerva...
Come fare a sedurla?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Anche se la usassi nella vita reale...non farebbe effetto!
> Ahahahhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Che poi che intendi con l'artiglieria pesante?


Ma tu non sai cosa intende una donna con artiglieria pesante?
E sei donna?
Da non credere eh?
Vai a informarti e poi torna!

Noi uomini sappiamo tutti che non c'è scampo quando lei sfodera l'artiglieria pesante...e amiamo la disfatta di caporetto...si cara, dai, si distruggimi...


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai cosa intende una donna con artiglieria pesante?
> E sei donna?
> Da non credere eh?
> Vai a informarti e poi torna!
> ...


Meglio che non ti rispondo va...


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si dai...ok...non ha importanza. sarei ridotta male se dovessi farfalleggiare con un nik e un monitor. O preoccuparmi di cosa potrebbe fare effetto a qualcuno che non so nemmeno chi sia!!!
> Cioè...non ci perdo il sonno !
> 
> L'artiglieria pesante non è uguale per tutti. Bisogna capire quale è il punto debole dell'altro o altra.
> Non tutti si seducono allo stesso modo no?


Giusto...
E lui che punto debole aveva?


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

*Ma va?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ehm...ti stanno coglionando..noi tutti qui sappiamo che passante è uomo si...ma gli piacciono gli uomini...quindi magari sai...se pur di sedurlo.....
> Si vero comunque...non tutti si seducono allo stesso modo no?
> Prendiamo un nick a caso...Minerva...
> Come fare a sedurla?


MA VA? Guarda non ci ero arrivata! Sono qualcosa come 8/9 "post" che se ne parla. Direi che ormai anche E.T. l'ha capito...

Minerva...come si seduce Minerva....
Vista così, appare una persona gentile e per niente arrogante, pronta a dare una buona parola a tutti. Direi l'amica ideale quando hai bisogno di un conforto. Non scherzo,eh?
Però secondo me quelle che appaiono così dolci sotto sotto poi scopri che ti azzannano alla giugulare e non smettono finchè non sentono che la vittima ha smesso di dimenarsi.
E non  lo fanno perchè sono timide e quindi leggenda narra che quelle aggressive sono timide. No no. E' tutto puro DNA.
Ho riletto 78 volte quello che ho scritto. Spero non mi siano usciti errori.
Rileggo un altra volta. Che è meglio. 8Non vorrei che mi traumatizzasse l'ennesima volta e poi mi viene la cistite psicologica...)


----------



## tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai cosa intende una donna con artiglieria pesante?
> E sei donna?
> Da non credere eh?
> Vai a informarti e poi torna!
> ...


Buongustaio. Odoroso ma buongustaio.


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Giusto...
> E lui che punto debole aveva?


Era un punto debole semplice.
Traumatizza tutti. E' un leader. Abituato a farsi trattare da leader.
Io l'ho trattato come un toy. Senza usare la minima aggressività. Anzi. E poi...poi...ho scoperto una sua fissa erotica.
E l'ho usata senza remore.


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era un punto debole semplice.
> Traumatizza tutti. E' un leader. Abituato a farsi trattare da leader.
> Io l'ho trattato come un toy. Senza usare la minima aggressività. Anzi. E poi...poi...ho scoperto una sua fissa erotica.
> E l'ho usata senza remore.


Ma come sei cripta!!!
E specifica daiiii!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Ma come sei cripta!!!
> E specifica daiiii!!!!!


Ok. Adesso mi sputtano definitivamente.
dopo varie schermaglie  (durate due mesi. Non si mollava...), l'altra settimana gli ho mandato un pacco con un corriere scrivendogli via mail di aprirlo. da solo.
Dentro c'erano due completi intimi. Uno classico da tromba. Perizoma nero. Pizzo. Autoreggenti. Reggiseno a balconcino...
Nell'altro uno slip aderente a culotte di seta bianca abbinato ad una specie di canottiera sempre aderente di seta, tipo quelle carine che si trovano da tezenis per intenderci.
E un biglietto che narrava più o meno così
"temo tu sia un classico quindi starai sbavando sull'intimo nero. Pazienza. Io sono l'intimo bianco."


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. Adesso mi sputtano definitivamente.
> dopo varie schermaglie  (durate due mesi. Non si mollava...), l'altra settimana gli ho mandato un pacco con un corriere scrivendogli via mail di aprirlo. da solo.
> Dentro c'erano due completi intimi. Uno classico da tromba. Perizoma nero. Pizzo. Autoreggenti. Reggiseno a balconcino...
> Nell'altro uno slip aderente a culotte di seta bianca abbinato ad una specie di canottiera sempre aderente di seta, tipo quelle carine che si trovano da tezenis per intenderci.
> ...


Tutto qui?

La sua fissa erotica è l'intimo? 
I due completi non mi sembrano questa grande particolarità però...
Mmmm non mi convinci!! Confessa...cosa gli hai fatto per convincerlo??? :carneval:
E perché aspettare tutto questo tempo per scopare??


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto qui?
> 
> La sua fissa erotica è l'intimo?
> I due completi non mi sembrano questa grande particolarità però...
> ...


No. non è l'intimo la sua fissa erotica. Hai ragione c'è dell'altro ma veramente...non posso scriverlo!
Perchè aspettare tutto questo tempo?
Perchè lavorativamente siamo due persone che non dovrebbero nemmeno parlarsi, quindi questo lo ha bloccato molto.
Poi è sposato. Con prole.
Poi il fatto che non è un traditore seriale. insomma...
Tra un poi e l'altro, stufa di saltargli addosso nel suo ufficio, ho tirato giù, appunto l'artiglieria pesante.
L'avessi fatto prima...


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. non è l'intimo la sua fissa erotica. Hai ragione c'è dell'altro ma veramente...non posso scriverlo!
> Perchè aspettare tutto questo tempo?
> Perchè lavorativamente siamo due persone che non dovrebbero nemmeno parlarsi, quindi questo lo ha bloccato molto.
> Poi è sposato. Con prole.
> ...


E vvvaaaabèèè.....uffa..
Allora è meglio che non scriva più...son troppo curiosa!!! :unhappy: :unhappy:
Uff.....uff....uff....ufffffffffffffffffff.............


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. non è l'intimo la sua fissa erotica. Hai ragione c'è dell'altro ma veramente...non posso scriverlo!
> Perchè aspettare tutto questo tempo?
> Perchè lavorativamente siamo due persone che non dovrebbero nemmeno parlarsi, quindi questo lo ha bloccato molto.
> Poi è sposato. Con prole.
> ...


....un nudo artistico mio in mezzo alla culotte di seta?....potrebbe, come dire, piacerti di più?>


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ehm...ti stanno coglionando..noi tutti qui sappiamo che passante è uomo si...ma gli piacciono gli uomini...quindi magari sai...se pur di sedurlo.....
> Si vero comunque...non tutti si seducono allo stesso modo no?
> Prendiamo un nick a caso...Minerva...
> Come fare a sedurla?


Ognuno è sedotto da se stesso. L'arte sta nella scoperta di che cosa si seduce l'altro e riprodurre questa materia prima a quantità e qualità sufficiente per rendersi attraente.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> MA VA? Guarda non ci ero arrivata! Sono qualcosa come 8/9 "post" che se ne parla. Direi che ormai anche E.T. l'ha capito...
> 
> Minerva...come si seduce Minerva....
> Vista così, appare una persona gentile e per niente arrogante, pronta a dare una buona parola a tutti. Direi l'amica ideale quando hai bisogno di un conforto. Non scherzo,eh?
> ...


AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
DOnna mi hai fatto ridere!
Dai registrati:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> DOnna mi hai fatto ridere!
> Dai registrati:carneval::carneval::carneval:


non so...in questo covo di traditori...non mi sento ancora pronta...


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....un nudo artistico mio in mezzo alla culotte di seta?....potrebbe, come dire, piacerti di più?>


Questa sarebbe la sua fissa erotica?
cero, un tocco di classe, lo ammetto...ma mi sembra davvero strano sia stato questo a farlo capitolare....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non so...in questo covo di traditori...non mi sento ancora pronta...


Covo di traditori
Dai tranquilla finchè cc'è un Lothar c'è speranza no?
Beh pensaci...


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....un nudo artistico mio in mezzo alla culotte di seta?....potrebbe, come dire, piacerti di più?>


Ma cosa più importante...i due completi e il nudo...che fine hanno fatto??????????? >.<


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Questa sarebbe la sua fissa erotica?
> cero, un tocco di classe, lo ammetto...ma mi sembra davvero strano sia stato questo a farlo capitolare....


Cosa vuoi che ti dica..è un classico. Basta poco.
Poi magari mi apre un mondo al Motel e si scopre che la classica sono io (dubito)..però non è stato solo quello a farlo capitolare.
C'è stato un lavoro lungo e macchinoso prima.
Di seduzione ovattata ecco. (beh...in alcuni casi casi non tanto.)
Diciamo che era già a terra. Con il pacco e nudo artistico ha dichiarato il k.o.
Sono troppo irresistibile!!!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Ma cosa più importante...i due completi e il nudo...che fine hanno fatto??????????? >.<


I due completi non lo so (li porterà al motel?) ma la foto l'ha bruciata davanti ai miei occhi dicendo "per la tua privacy. E per il fatto che ormai è indelebile nella mia testa"


----------



## Eliade.temp (3 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> I due completi non lo so (li porterà al motel?) ma la foto l'ha bruciata davanti ai miei occhi dicendo "per la tua privacy. E per il fatto che ormai è indelebile nella mia testa"


Ahi ahi ahi.....ormai è indelebile nella sua testa?
Non so....spero di sbagliarmi ma....mmmmm....mmmmmmm....mmm
Non so, comunque ho un senso di dispiacere per questo tipo....boh...mi mette tristezza...


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Ahi ahi ahi.....ormai è indelebile nella sua testa?
> Non so....spero di sbagliarmi ma....mmmmm....mmmmmmm....mmm
> Non so, comunque ho un senso di dispiacere per questo tipo....boh...mi mette tristezza...


Oddio...dici che si innamora? (Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo)
Perchè ti mette tristezza?
ti posso assicurare che dal vivo inspira di tutto tranne che tristezza.
oppure lo vedi come vittima. Mia (ihihihihihih)


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Ahi ahi ahi.....ormai è indelebile nella sua testa?
> Non so....spero di sbagliarmi ma....mmmmm....mmmmmmm....mmm
> Non so, comunque ho un senso di dispiacere per questo tipo....boh...mi mette tristezza...


Ho appena ricevuto un sms da lui. E' scritto in modo tale (non è sdolcinato) che sto pesantemente presupponendo che voglia iniziare una vera e propria rel...hemm...rela...hem...cazzo non riesco manco a dirlo. Va beh...quelle robe da amanti che durano...
Cioè. NO! Non  ho mai pensato di averci una storia parallela che duri mesi. Anni. Secoli.
Nei miei pensieri massimo 4 o 5 volte e pure belle spalmate nel tempo. Non ho bisogno di un amante fisso! Non è lo scopo per cui ho iniziato a "molestarlo".
Sesso. Punto. Stop. Fine. 
Quanto scritto...ha qualche attinenza con ciò che stai pensando tu?
No, perchè se no hai doti da Sibilla cumana...
Cazzo. Questo è andato via di testa...
Lo sapevo che il nudo artistico era troppo.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho appena ricevuto un sms da lui. E' scritto in modo tale (non è sdolcinato) che sto pesantemente presupponendo che voglia iniziare una vera e propria rel...hemm...rela...hem...cazzo non riesco manco a dirlo. Va beh...quelle robe da amanti che durano...
> Cioè. NO! Non  ho mai pensato di averci una storia parallela che duri mesi. Anni. Secoli.
> Nei miei pensieri massimo 4 o 5 volte e pure belle spalmate nel tempo. Non ho bisogno di un amante fisso! Non è lo scopo per cui ho iniziato a "molestarlo".
> Sesso. Punto. Stop. Fine.
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
E sarà sibilla allora!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:
Sto morendo....ahuahuahauahauahauihauahauaahauhauahauaahauahauahauahauahuaahuahauahauahaa
Scusa no, sono seria...couff..coufff...ehmmm...

Si, ha qualche attinenza, ma non mi aspettavo a questi livelli.
Se ti fossi registrata mi potevi dire che ti ha scritto in pm. :carneval:
Ma tu, in tutto questo, non avevi dunque messo in chiaro quello che volevi??
No perché me lo posso immaginare lui, visto che non è un traditore di suo, che si vede tampinato da una più giovane...avrà pensato che il tuo interesse sia oltre il lato sessuale, del resto se così non fosse, perché corteggiarlo per così tanto tempo (magari pensa lui)?

Mi sta troppo incuriosendo 'sta cosa....:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> E sarà sibilla allora!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Sto morendo....ahuahuahauahauahauihauahauaahauhauahauaahauahauahauahauahuaahuahauahauahaa
> Scusa no, sono seria...couff..coufff...ehmmm...
> ...


Va bene dai. Mi registro. Anche il conte me l'ha chiesto...ok. Faccio il grande passo. 
Comunque no. Io avevo assolutamente messo in chiaro questa cosa...va beh...ti spiego poi...


----------



## Tebecheaspettaloggata (4 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> E sarà sibilla allora!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Sto morendo....ahuahuahauahauahauihauahauaahauhauahauaahauahauahauahauahuaahuahauahauahaa
> Scusa no, sono seria...couff..coufff...ehmmm...
> ...


Mi sono registrata, ora attendo che mi diano il via libera.
Ma lui sa perchè l'ho corteggiato tanto tempo.
Allora...io sono una che...comanda...all'interno della coppia. Sono io che porto i pantaloni, accettato da tutti i miei ex e dall'attuale.
Lui invece...è maschio a tutto tondo. E non so...non mi sono mai piaciuti i maschioni aggressivi in giacca e cravatta e soprattutto quelli "impostati". Valori. Famiglia. Figli.
Con lui è stato una specie di colpo di fulmine sessuale. Puramente sessuale. Non mi frega un cazzo di cosa pensa. (detto alla brutta)
Dopo 10 giorni gli avevo già proposto il motel, per dire...
Invece adesso, porca miseria, dopo tutto questo PER FORZA abbiamo cominciato a conoscerci un pò di più ( e tra l'altro...il lavoro centra...pensa abbiamo pure dovuto litigare ad una riunione come se non ci fossimo mai visti e questa cosa a me ha eccitato di brutto!!!!).
Poi sai...tipo...il primo bacio glielo dato io.
Forse devo ripuntualizzare alcune cose con lui...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene dai. Mi registro. Anche il conte me l'ha chiesto...ok. Faccio il grande passo.
> Comunque no. Io avevo assolutamente messo in chiaro questa cosa...va beh...ti spiego poi...


Bene brava buona buona...
Vedo che sei una donna ragionevole!
Mi piace così...
Te ne sarò grato!


----------



## Tebeinattesalog (4 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene brava buona buona...
> Vedo che sei una donna ragionevole!
> Mi piace così...
> Te ne sarò grato!


Si si. Donnaragionevolissima sono!!!!
(ma quanto ci mettono a darmi il via libera? Non è che lo decide Minerva?)


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> I due completi non lo so (li porterà al motel?) ma la foto l'ha bruciata davanti ai miei occhi dicendo "per la tua privacy. E per il fatto che ormai è indelebile nella mia testa"



però che gesto carino
"un gentiluomo gode e tace"


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebeinattesalog ha detto:


> Si si. Donnaragionevolissima sono!!!!
> (ma quanto ci mettono a darmi il via libera? Non è che lo decide Minerva?)


Sono cose che decide il sistema...
Tu stai solo attenta alla ius primae contis!
Quella non perdona...


----------



## Tebecheaspetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono cose che decide il sistema...
> Tu stai solo attenta alla ius primae contis!
> Quella non perdona...


ius primae contis? Ma io non sono più vergine!!! Lo so che sembra impossibile crederlo, ma è cosi!!!
Oppure vuoi darmi un paio di ragguagli visto che sono 7 anni che sono fedele e magari non ricordo più alcune cose?
mmmmhhhhh....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2012)

Tebecheaspetta ha detto:


> ius primae contis? Ma io non sono più vergine!!! Lo so che sembra impossibile crederlo, ma è cosi!!!
> Oppure vuoi darmi un paio di ragguagli visto che sono 7 anni che sono fedele e magari non ricordo più alcune cose?
> mmmmhhhhh....


Ogni cosa a suo tempo!
No per carità io aborro le vergini...
Potrebbero farmi del male...cosa credi?


----------



## Tebecheasoetta (4 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però che gesto carino
> "un gentiluomo gode e tace"


hai ragione. E' stato davvero un gesto carino. Che ammetto non mi aspettavo. Ma  non ho un termine di paragone. Nel senso che non ho mai mandato a nessuno un mio nudo "artistico".


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;871285 ha detto:
			
		

> ora stai vivendo male, pensa a te stessa qualche volta, basta mettere davanti sempre gli altri, fai qualcosa per te.


Scusa, mi sfuggono un paio di cose:

- perchè sta vivendo male?

- perchè sta mettendo davanti gli altri?

- perchè non sta facendo qualcosa per sè?


Resistere ad una tentazione non è vivere male. Avere rispetto del proprio rapporto affettivo è fare qualcosa per sè.
C'è differenza tra il facile, raggiungibile a tutti, e il difficile, così quando si raggiungono obiettivi difficili la soddisfazione sarà maggiore, no?
Ovvietà per notare che chi non tradisce, magari lo fa per egoismo.. 

MrMind (in attesa di attivazione)


----------

